# Smooth service changes



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

Somehow I ended up with going to look and quote three residential service upgrades this week.I have only done new construction services and never a service change yet. I am just wondering what is the best way to minimize power shut down for the customer? Ideal I would like to build the new service right beside the old but it doesn't work for two of them. How are you guys organizing the power shut down, mast replacement and panel replacement, permits/inspections, and then re energization? And not have power off to the house for a long time? Any tips are appreciated. I am in Alberta.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

iAmCam said:


> Somehow I ended up with going to look and quote three residential service upgrades this week.I have only done new construction services and never a service change yet. I am just wondering what is the best way to minimize power shut down for the customer? Ideal I would like to build the new service right beside the old but it doesn't work for two of them. How are you guys organizing the power shut down, mast replacement and panel replacement, permits/inspections, and then re energization? And not have power off to the house for a long time? Any tips are appreciated. I am in Alberta.


Turn off the power, rip apart the old service, build the new one, restore power. Changing a service requires the customer to be without for a while. I can usually shut off a service at around 8 or 9 and have the power back on and done around 1-2 depending on many variables. You will get faster.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

iAmCam said:


> Somehow I ended up with going to look and quote three residential service upgrades this week.I have only done new construction services and never a service change yet. I am just wondering what is the best way to minimize power shut down for the customer? Ideal I would like to build the new service right beside the old but it doesn't work for two of them. How are you guys organizing the power shut down, mast replacement and panel replacement, permits/inspections, and then re energization? And not have power off to the house for a long time? Any tips are appreciated. I am in Alberta.


Locally, we aren't permitted to cut and splice the utilities wires.
It usually goes like this with three guys.

8 am show up at job and do as much as you can to get ready
8:30 get generator setup with lights and cords for power tools
9 am Utility cuts power
remove old service, mast, panels, fuses etc.
install new service in same location.
12 noon inspection
1 pm Utility reconnects power 
2 pm cleaned up and gone.

Sometimes it may take longer but never more than 8 hours. Even 400 amp we've done in one day.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

I guess no one cuts the service and clips on a fused spider box or small pan ....

Sets new service , hook into drop and pack temporary box up .


I like to keep freezers and fridges powered up ...


but we only do this South of the Border ... always fused ...




Don


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

donaldelectrician said:


> I guess no one cuts the service and clips on a spider box or small pan ....
> 
> Sets new service , hook into drop and pack temporary box up .
> 
> ...


One guy I worked for had a nice cheater box set up. It was on plywood with a six ckt panel and outlets. It was shaped so the SJ cord with alligator clamps could wrap up on it. 

Since him I never used anything more than some Romex and douplex all taped up and two blue wire nuts. 

For residential anyway.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

When I'm unable to build the new service next to the old, I find the 
whole thing very stressful. Not quite as bad if you're near a supplier,
or atleast a home depot, but sometimes your an hour away so you 
can't forget the smallest item. 
Then there's the things you can't plan for: Hired another electrician
to work with me for a service change. We meet there early. Hydro 
tells me 2 hours later that all their crews are on an outage so they 
won't be doing the DIR (disconnect, inspect, re-connect). We'd already 
started ripping things apart so we had to put it back together and call 
it a day. 
One other thing, I always ask the homeowner if I need to bring a 
generator, that may bother the neighbours, or if he'd like to ask 
the neighbours if we can run a cord to their house. Usually end up 
using neighbours power. 
P&L


----------



## Indman (Oct 10, 2012)

3d nailed it


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Just did one. On the job at 8:30. Build service in new location, outage at 9:30 (the poco lets some of us cut the drop). New exterior panel and relocate circuits from closet to exterior panel. Call the poco for a reconnect at 11:30. They show up at 1:30. We don't need an inspection before reconnect. Start to wire the spa at 2:30.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

There's a ton of variables. Surface mount or flush? same location or relocate? Existing conductors long enough to work with? Was it originally up to code? (remember you'll have to bring EVERYTHING up, ie. GFCI's, AFCI's, ground rod, etc.) Working alone? Do you have every single part you'll need, or could possibly need? Can you get the POCO there to remove their locking meter ring in a timely manner? Etc.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree with Joebanana on that..

And i will give you a heads up some case POCO will move the OH drop to different location so be aware on that ..

It dis happend to me once because there were some miscommuation on that matter..

So just make sure you get " the ducks in the row " before you start the changeover...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> So just make sure you get " the ducks in the row " before you start the changeover...


I always give whatever poco i'm working with the chance to sent a field rep,line foreman,etc ,to have his say.....

~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Edmonton is fairly easy. You phone Epcor Metering to set the date for the disconnect. They arrive by 9:00 a.m. You need it inspected before the reconnect. The inspector will phone Epcor once he green stickers it.

I try to do any work beforehand even if it's minor. That could mean things like drilling new holes or attaching a new clevis. I don't like surprises so having all the material on site and unloaded is important. 

If you need an extra set of hands, let me know. My schedule is fairly easy these days.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm like 99 schedule wise.

I could get coffee.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

daveEM said:


> I'm like 99 schedule wise.
> 
> I could get coffee.


What kind of coffee we talking about here? Irish?


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

*bonding drive g-rod, demo ,get permits,schedule inspection, poco scheduling,collect customer deposit,get materals, one day

*another day to install everything and hopefully get inspection and hooked up

Temp hook ups are big no no around my area

Couple ext cords to neighbor's house for temp. power help (frig. Tv, )power

Dealing with AHJ,POCO major headache


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Driving a ground rod is easy with a rotary hammer! 👍


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

3D Electric said:


> Driving a ground rod is easy with a rotary hammer! ��


I bought a large Milwaukee Demolition Hammer and ground rod adapter about 30 years ago, I still use it. This tool is large, about 28 inches long and 28 lbs.
If this does't drive them, they're not going in. It doesn't rotate, it's just a straight hammer.

LOOK HERE


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

3DDesign said:


> I bought a large Milwaukee Demolition Hammer and ground rod adapter about 30 years ago, I still use it. This tool is large, about 28 inches long and 28 lbs.
> If this does't drive them, they're not going in. It doesn't rotate, it's just a straight hammer.
> 
> LOOK HERE


I have a milwaukee rotary hammer that is straight hammer or drill. I have the ground rod attachment too


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

joebanana said:


> There's a ton of variables. Surface mount or flush? same location or relocate? Existing conductors long enough to work with? Was it originally up to code? (remember you'll have to bring EVERYTHING up, ie. GFCI's, AFCI's, ground rod, etc.) Working alone? Do you have every single part you'll need, or could possibly need? Can you get the POCO there to remove their locking meter ring in a timely manner? Etc.


You don't have to upgrade the GFCI if it wasn't required when originally installed. You don't have to upgrade to AFCI unless you extend the circuit.
Unless there is a local amendment, just a panel change doesn't trigger upgrading. Maybe the grounding but not GFCI or Afci.


----------

